

US Long-term unemployment rate still sky-high - chailatte
http://money.cnn.com/2011/01/27/news/economy/long_term_unemployment/index.htm

======
bluewatson
Hopefully there will be further job creation that comes from all this frothy
early stage funding down the road. Time to scale.

